
Stop hurting your engine by idling the car when it's cold out - YeGoblynQueenne
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:2mL62RFxz9cJ:uk.businessinsider.com/heres-what-idling-your-car-in-the-morning-is-doing-to-your-engine-and-its-not-good-2016-1+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=firefox-b
======
LinuxBender
Even better, you can preheat your engine using heat lamps; or in the extreme
cold areas, a thermal wrap that contains heating elements.

Using a heat lamp assumes you have a garage, or you might find that animals
try to get warm using your lamp and may end up in your engine compartment.

Some large equipment even contain electric oil pumps with heating elements
that can heat the engine and lubricate it as well. I have seen people modify
their trucks to have this as well.

